# First time avr purchase needs unbiased audio experience.



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello,

Excited to join hometheatreshack with posts now. I have been waiting and budgeting for a receiver for about 2 years now and it's getting to the point where I've lost all concept of what I should be buying. 

I go one place and they say Onkyo ... I go another, they say Denon and Yamaha. Obviously I know it's the brand they sell so they push it, but I've also heard that the new Pioneer VSX series (like the 1120) is really great. I've listened to all the brands with the below features I'm looking for at this point and they all sound great, but I don't know what they are going to sound in my apartment since their sound rooms are optimized and running wicked speakers for the most part (even when I ask them to run lower end ones). The specs are listed below that I am looking for in an avr. Any help with overall quality and sound performance would be extremely helpful. I'm very eager to get my home theatre up and running by first snowfall.

My price range:
Optimal 500-600, but realistically with the below features - 700-800:

- 7.1 (+ 2 or 4 additional for zone)
- Multi-zone (simultaneous control if possible)
- Ethernet connectivity (preferably not just internet radio, but access to read mp3s off of a networked laptop).
- 100W-120W/ch
- iPhone "remote" compatible would be cool (not req.)

Thanks so much everyone. I look forward to your help and knowledge.
Dejan


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Realisticly, all of the major players mentioned will have good receivers at those price points. I myself have a Pioneer Elite SC05 and I love everything about it except: No display for the volume on the TV and MCACC can not EQ below 63Hz so I do not have a choice but to EQ my sub myself. I have really been eyeballing the new Onkyo TXNR3008 because of the options that it has and the many members on the forum that swear by them. I guess what I am trying to say is that out of the ones you mentioned, you should get a great sounding receiver at the $700-$800 price point. Check accessories4less.com, they always have incredible deals on Onkyo.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Dale,

Thanks very much for the info. I can't seem to find an Onkyo on the site you gave me that would ship to Canada.  I will definitely go and look into the TXNR3008 at the local dealer near my place. 

If there are any other tips / items I should watch out for when purchasing an avr from dealers, I would appreciate anything anyone can supply... I want to make sure that the first one I buy will last me for a while and have all of the features I want, especially when moving into a bigger place eventually.

Thanks again!
Dejan


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, After re-reading my last post, I wasn't very clear. I would look at the TX NR1008 if I were you. The 3008 is quite a bit more, but the 1008 should be way more than enough. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks again Dale. I have a few dealers with the 1008 model and they are quoting roughly 1300. It's a bit out of my price range. In comparison for quality, in your experience, do you think the Pioneer vsx 1120-K is worth the 799 sale price I have found?

I have also been quoted 800 for a Pioneer Elite 31.
It seems I can only find this brand with the specs I'm looking for at the price I'm after. 

Yamaha RXA1000 was quoted at 1000.
Denon pricing has been off the charts as well for the minimum specs I'm looking for.
Sony - avoiding.

Is Pioneer also a brand I SHOULD technically be avoiding... if you know?
Sorry for all the questions, but I really do appreciate it very much.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Pioneer Elite is excellent brand, I love the ICE amps and the sound quality is superb. One question; does accessories4less.com not ship to Canada? They have the 1008 for $799.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Being in Canada definitely works against you in respect to prices. Pioneer makes excellent AVR's as do all of the others mentioned. Onkyo really does offer tons of Features and strong Amplifier Sections for excellent prices.

If 3D is not very important to you, getting an HDMI 1.3 AVR from last years Lineups will give more value.
The thing to do is Audition the AVR's that are of interest. Things like the Remote Control and the GUI are tough to discern without seeing the actual AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Anything Onkyo, Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, or Pioneer would be fantastic. Just find the one you like most.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah Dale,
Apparently the site doesn't send that one? Maybe it's all of them but for sure they won't ship that model out of the US.  Just my luck. 

Thanks everyone for the great advice.


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Pioneer Elite is excellent brand, I love the ICE amps and the sound quality is superb.


Is there a major difference between the Pioneer Elite models and the regular Pioneer models? Sound or otherwise? I have been quoted 800 for the VSK-1120-K (high-end regular) and for the VSX-31 (Elite).

The major difference is that the Elite is only 80w/ch and the regular is 120w/ch. I am looking for at least 100.]

Thank you again!! I wish I had more to contribute to this site of my own instead of always asking questions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dejan said:


> Is there a major difference between the Pioneer Elite models and the regular Pioneer models? Sound or otherwise? I have been quoted 800 for the VSK-1120-K (high-end regular) and for the VSX-31 (Elite).
> 
> The major difference is that the Elite is only 80w/ch and the regular is 120w/ch. I am looking for at least 100.]
> 
> Thank you again!! I wish I had more to contribute to this site of my own instead of always asking questions.


Many of the Elite Models use Bang & Olufsen's ICE Power Modules that offer lower Power Consumption, Cooler Operation, and still offers sufficient power. This is the big differentiator as most Brands do not have such a dichotomy with their upscale Lines. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

So the "higher-end" Pioneer regular model (1120) would not have the same ... umph! ... as the Elite models. I only worry about the 80w/ch aspect for me ... the next higher up VSX-32 is 110w/ch, but 200 dollars out of my price range (even when talked down from suggested price).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dejan said:


> So the "higher-end" Pioneer regular model (1120) would not have the same ... umph! ... as the Elite models. I only worry about the 8hw/ch aspect for me ... the next higher up VSX-32 is 110w/ch, but 200 dollars out of my price range (even when talked down from suggested price).


The size of the Room and the Efficiency of your Speakers will play a profound role in determining the necessary power needed. Sadly, Rated Power rarely is actual power. Especially All Channels Driven.

The difference between 80 Watts and 110 Watts is negligible provided it is true power. I will say more expensive AVR's usually do come closer to meeting power ratings. Primarily, a result of a stouter Amplifier Stage. An area that lower priced AVR's usually really skimp on due to cost and attempts to be competitive in Features with other Brands. 

The sub 500 Dollar AVR Market is especially cutthroat. This is a sector where some Brands make low profits hoping to engender Brand Loyalty for future sales of more expensive Models and other Products.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

So that being said Jack...

Should I be looking at the Elite 80w/ch as true 80w and the 1120-K model (lower end, but top of it's class) 110w as less than 110w?

I currently have a small apartment, but I will eventually be moving into a larger home/condo in the future. I would prefer to have the "true" 100+w amp for that purpose.

Thanks for the information though. It's proving to be very useful in my continued hunt. 
Cheers.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Dejan,
I noticed you are in Montreal, I am in Ottawa and something to thing about, being close to the boarder, is purchasing a AV receiver and sending it to a P.O. Box just on the other side of the boarder. I know in Messina (sp?) the have UPS boxes you rent $5 and get the items shipped there and bring it across.
Just a thought.. I have seen Onkyo TX-SR808's for about $699. or the 708 for about $200 less. Both are receivers that should meet most of your need? But I have no where near the experience of the pro's on this site.. I am like you, trying to decide between these and the 1120 myself. If I find anything in Canada I will let you know.. that and black Friday is next week.. should be some great deals??


----------



## Dejan (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Stout.

You're right, we are close to the border, but I don't have the means of getting over there and such... so I fear I'm stuck in Canada with the more expensive pricing and waiting or a big enough deal to drop into my price range.

Ultimately I would prefer either the YamahaRXA1000 or a Pioneer Elite series, but I can't seem to find one under $1000 anywhere. Maybe too much wishful thinking, but I've held out for 2 years already... I guess I can wait a little longer.

I don't know why I hesitate with Onkyo... anyway. Thanks again. I'll let you know if I hear anything around the Quebec area too!!


----------

